# The Olympian Character



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Looked at one of the events this evening. To be an Olympic champion, in any of the Olympic sports requires a dedication that goes way beyound what I suspect most of us would want to give. It is literally a whole lifetimes work for 10 seconds of glory as said by one of the 100m sprint runners. This event takes place every 4 years, I think. I was wondering what makes these guys and girls tick? I dont remember who won any gold medals last year. I remember most went to the US and China, and I remember Mark Spitz of yesteryear, but I guess it is because he won 7 gold medals. If that is what it takes to be remembered as the world best athlete, I just wondered. Is it worth it? All of those dedicated hours, murderous program, missing most social events with your friends (if you have any left!) Somehow I just dont think so. Compare that to the "normal" stuff. Rugby and Cricket for me, golf, and perhaps tennis for others, football (soccer) for millions of fans. We do remember our star players, and not just for one season! I watched the Olympic event (weight lifting) for about 4 minutes, got bored and tuned to a diving event, and then started watching a movie. I sincerely hope I am not the norm, the measurement of the value of the Olympic athlete. If I was, the Olympics are in trouble!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the dedication is huge - but between the Olympics there are national and world championships in most sports. I guess that Olympics is just the top of the tree in terms of success. I think most/all world champions would trade four medals for one Olympic.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations to Egypt's first medal, a silver in FOIL!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Congratulations to Egypt's first medal, a silver in FOIL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


 Saw tonight we got a 2nd gold for swimming, but again, never heard of these two guys before this! Oh well, it has to be worth a lot if you can say with conviction, today I was the best in the world.


----------

